# suitable framework



## bsaidus (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello.
If someone want to write an administrative GUI for FreeBSD like pfSense (written in php); What(framework, Django, Joomla, ...) would you advice to start with, or writing one from scratch .
Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2012)

One of the BSDCan talks mentioned splitting out the web interface from FreeNAS: http://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsdadmin/.


----------

